# Great article on BPD in TIME 1/9/2009



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

Short, very understandable and concise. Mentions Marsha Linehan's work on Dialectical Behavioral Therapy.

Vol. 173, No. 2, 2009


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

Any chance of a link ?


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

That was gonna be my question also, I did a search and found nothing, thank you Dreamer.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

http://www.time.com/time/magazine/artic ... 91,00.html

This should do it. I got the mag for a plane ride. Forgot this is online. Hope this works.

EDIT: Believe it or not Dr. Kenneth Silk is the doctor who supervises my medical psych residents. He brushed off my DP ... "just ignore it." He knows what it is, doesn't understand how severe it is, however he DOES know what it is and is an expert in Borderline. My resident never heard of depersonalization.

If I could get off my ass, I want to write an article, as an alum of the school (for the alum publication or something) trying to educate doctors about this shit.

True borderline is Hell on wheels. As noted I only have some mood problems that were REALLY helped by Lamictal.


----------

